# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Bước ren

## Hungandat

Em có một ren ngoài bằng nhựa . Nếu lắp vào nối ren trong ppr của tiền phong thì vừa .lắp vào nối ren trong ppr của dekko thì không vừa . Xin hỏi các bác có thiết bị nào để tạo lại bước ren không?

----------


## vanlam1102

khó tưởng tượng vậy bác, bác đưa ít thông tin và hình ảnh thì hay hơn.

----------


## viet tran

> Em có một ren ngoài bằng nhựa . Nếu lắp vào nối ren trong ppr của tiền phong thì vừa .lắp vào nối ren trong ppr của dekko thì không vừa . Xin hỏi các bác có thiết bị nào để tạo lại bước ren không?


thì bác ra ngoài tiệm bán đồ cơ khí hỏi người bán là được rồi,tùy theo phi nhựa của bác mà mua theo.ngoài đó có bán loại tạo ra ren ngoài.bác mún mua loại nào tùy bác lựa thui.còn không thui bác coi con tán nào phù hợp với ren của bác mà xoay theo.em co chút góp ý mong các bác đừng chém em.hi :Big Grin:

----------


## narut

Trước tiên thì bác xem nó có trùng bước ren ko bằng dưỡng đo ren.  Hoặc ko có dưỡng thì đo 11 đĩnh ren là ra bước. Tạo lại ren thì chĩ có nuóc là phá bỏ ren củ và tiện hay taro lại thôi. Lưu ý có 2 loại ren là ren hệ met và hệ in

----------

